# Frustrated Women



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Personally, I dont have a problem with the slutty costumes 

Actually I am kinda tired of them. And you're right, that is all you see except for vampire costumes you really dont see anything "scary". But then again, I really didnt see very many "scary" male costumes either. Most of them are the joke ones you cant wear around children.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You're not alone in your rage. I haven't bought a costume in the stores for ages because of it. The worst thing is that the whole slutty costume concept is moving into a younger tween crowd now. The costumes I saw at Spirit for younger girls were just a step away from the grown up slutty costumes.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> You're not alone in your rage. I haven't bought a costume in the stores for ages because of it. The worst thing is that the whole slutty costume concept is moving into a younger tween crowd now. The costumes I saw at Spirit for younger girls were just a step away from the grown up slutty costumes.


Yeah. Leg Avenue now makes Teen and even little girl costumes!!! LEG AVENUE!!! I don't have kids yet, but when I saw those, I decided right then and there that I will MAKE my children's costumes myself. YIKES!

And I don't buy my costumes in stores anymore, either. I have so much more fun making my own.

*Rosetta28*, it's not really a _scary_ costume, but last year I made my witch's costume from an old witch hat that I've had for YEARS, some black & purple striped stockings that I picked up at Wal-Mart, my combat boots and this lovely dress. Since I often repeat the witch costume, I thought the price was pretty decent. The quality of the dress is very good. Plus, the dress itself can double as any number of other costumes, like a vampiress, or a dark bride, or anything, really. Just a thought...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's one thing to buy the accessories at a store, like leggings, hats, capes, etc., but as far as full, store bought costumes go, I've very little use for them.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea, ladies options are slutty or silly (like clowns or an adult joke costume). I was spoiled, my mom made all of my costumes, but I don't speak to her anymore. I'm sad I didn't get my costumes when I left. Now I have to make my own, but I don't have a sewing machine or the time.
The little girls costumes are moving towards slutty now too because little girls want to dress like big girls. It is really sad watching parents argue with their kids about wearing these costumes. The girls want the most revealing one and the parents want them to cover up, but the girl refuses to even try on the non-slutty one. Its just sad.


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm so lucky to have little boys . So I guess I need some ideas on what to do this year I already ordered white out contacts so I would like to use them. Can you guys give me any ideas it's getting a little close so I need to get it figured out soon! Thanks


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG white contacts & ANYTHING will be scary!!


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

I hear ya. I haven't purchased a store bought costume in AGES. I never find one that fits my "curvy" status. I would rather my butt not hang out either. Just not my style now that I am a bit older and wiser! I have gone costume shopping this year for 2 different ladies that both had your exact same complaint- too much boobs and butt showing, and not enough scary costumes to choose from. As for the provocative tween/teen costumes? I wholeheartedly agree that I would NEVER let my daughter wear one. The only person that had an easy time of costume shopping was my 6 year old nephew that walked to his section, grabbed a police uniform, gun, and hand cuffs, and said "I'm done!" lol!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

The Legs Avenue kids/teen costumes don't seem to be as inappropriate as some other under 18 costumes are. They are probably just releasing them for more revenue. 
It takes some hard looking and modifications to buy a costume from a store that isn't meant to be sexy or silly, and by that point you've spent far more than you wanted to on a costume. Even mens costumes seem to be effected by this. Most seem to be stupid, frat boy mentality, joke costumes, rather than sexy costumes though. I guess decent quality costumes that aren't a joke or sexy are just not worth selling in most stores.

There are a few websites that sell more covering costumes that aren't bad jokes, but the price can be much higher than the Halloween shops.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Rosetta28 said:


> I'm so lucky to have little boys . So I guess I need some ideas on what to do this year I already ordered white out contacts so I would like to use them. Can you guys give me any ideas it's getting a little close so I need to get it figured out soon! Thanks


What do you have in your closet? As RC said...just those contacts will make anything scary, so what do you already have that we can combine and go over the top?


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

White contacts are awesome! Maybe you could be an evil ice queen or something. Lots of light blue and white glitter. Creepy and pretty all at once! You may need to make some of that costume though. Like they said... whatcha got lying around?


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ill have to look around and see what I have. I really like the evil ice queen idea! Thanks


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Can I just say that I couldn't agree more with you guys. Take a look at any of the female superheroes costumes. Come on! If it isn't a short skirt, it's a halter or bare midriff. And if it covers anything, then it is skin tight. I was thinking of dressing as Harley Quinn, but apparently I'm too tall, and thank God I read that or I'd probably have a wedgie for the entire party! Now I'm scrambling to come up with something. 
Thanks for letting me vent too.

Rosetta- In the movie 'The Others' there is a medium that has those white eyes. She scares the heck out of me....


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I've noticed a big increase in sexy costumes the past couple of years, as well as costume companies using "sassy" as a euphamism for sexy. I don't mind sexy costumes—a couple of my costumes were way sexier than I'd anticipated when choosing them, though I had fun wearing them (the power of a disguise, just like Willow Rosenberg learned when she dressed like a ghost)—but the lack of choice is unfortunate. It seems like most costumes have sexy versions, or it's the only style of certain characters that are available. Some of us have the best times being the scary thing in the dark.


----------

